# Ikan Koi > Koi Dealer & Breeder >  >>>  BANDUNG KOI FARM,  kang utep...

## stanleyjr.private

Bandung Koi Farm
----  Pond Terapung......
---- @ Danau Saguling

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## utep saprudin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## utep saprudin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fajarhto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## utep saprudin

> om utep, spesialisasinya breeder jenis koi yang mana ?


Lagi mengusahakan semua jenis ada om...permintaan pasar..heeehh

----------


## utep saprudin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oqkmz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oqkmz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## utep saprudin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Mantap sukses selalu untuk Om Utep...boleh jg kapan2 kl ada pond visit, sapa tau nubie bs belajar jg dan bikin percobaan kecil di Waduk Cirata  :Yo:

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## utep saprudin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## utep saprudin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## utep saprudin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Rekap Sementara:

POND VISIT.....
@ Bandung Koi Farm
--Pond Terapung, Waduk Saguling.

1. Stanleyjr / stanley / Sukabumi
2. david_pupu/davidsetiawan/ bekasi
3. Owi/owi/bogor

yg mau ikut monggo, siapa lagi ?

----------


## pependaus810

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pependaus810

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Blm ada om yoga. 

Om stanley usul double pond visit aja. Ke garvilla koi farm di puncak. 

Mau perginya ke bandung lewat puncak atau pulangnya juga boleh

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bodil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## utep saprudin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

> gambaran awal, menurut om utep...
> kita kemungkinan kumpul , di pesona parahyangan di padalarang , jam 10.
> 
> selanjutnya naik perahu / kano kecil, 1,5 jam...   pukul 12 makan siang...  di area saguling dekat farm,, jam 13 - 15 culling ikan ..  
> 
> jam 16.,, pulang balik..
> sampe ke padalarang jam 17. selanjutnya pulang kerumah masibg masing


wuih areanya jauh ya om naik kano 1,5 jam?

----------


## oqkmz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fajarhto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fajarhto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

> Rekap Sementara:
> 
> POND VISIT.....
> @ Bandung Koi Farm
> --Pond Terapung, Waduk Saguling.
> 
> 1. Stanleyjr / stanley / Sukabumi
> 2. david_pupu/davidsetiawan/ bekasi
> 3. Owi/owi/bogor
> ...


om alternatif tanggalnya om, besok udah juni

----------


## Didikwir68

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## utep saprudin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

saya gk diajak nih?uda ktgglan jauh aja ...wkwkwkk

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## utep saprudin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## utep saprudin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## utep saprudin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fajarhto

Usul , minggu ke 3, 22 juni -> sama dgn om david_pupu

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## utep saprudin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fajarhto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fajarhto

> Saya sih pinginnya mingggu ke 3..kalo minggu ke 3..mudah2an bisa sambil culing anakan kujaku..kohaku sanke kinginrin


Mantap nih om utep..

----------


## oqkmz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

ayo daftar Farm Visit : 

format; 

Username/nama lengkap/lokasi asal/ tanggal pilihan ( 21 / 22 juni )

hayo yg blm voting, ayo voting

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## utep saprudin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## utep saprudin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## utep saprudin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

> perahu yg di gunakan buat angkut penumpang ..yg kanan bersama didikwir68





> kapasitas penumpang kurang lebih 20 orang..


om perahunya sistem sewa atau bayar tiket?
bumpy gak om arusnya?
hihihi takut mabok aja...
itu sampai 1 jam jauh banget ya om?

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## utep saprudin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## utep saprudin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## utep saprudin

> om perahunya sistem sewa atau bayar tiket?
> bumpy gak om arusnya?
> hihihi takut mabok aja...
> itu sampai 1 jam jauh banget ya om?


perahunya milik sendiri om...
kalo air danau tidak seperti air laut ...tenang...
sebenarnya kotabaru kalo dari bandung termasuk jalan alternatif..kalo lewat darat lebih jauh 1 jam..

----------


## utep saprudin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## utep saprudin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## utep saprudin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fajarhto

Yaaa... saya tgl 21 pagi ada acara wisuda anak smp dan malamnya acara 1 tahun mengenang almarhumah ibu mertua ..  :Doh:  bisanya tgl 22  :Yo:  mau banget culing kujakunya .. :Help:

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## utep saprudin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## utep saprudin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## utep saprudin

Om owi yang masak lobster nya...hehhe soalnya di saguling ga ada yang bisa masak lobster...

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## utep saprudin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## utep saprudin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

om owi oleh2 ku jgn lupa ya hehehehehe, ntr aku ambil ditempat om owi

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## utep saprudin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Om utep sorry sy sabtu gak bisa ke bandung, mendadak harus nganter ke bandara, maap ya om

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## utep saprudin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## utep saprudin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fajarhto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## utep saprudin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## utep saprudin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fajarhto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

masih serem2 kang utep naik cipaganti..mw yg bisa sklian diajk ngbrol di jln....tentang koi pastinya..wkwkwk :Thumb:

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## utep saprudin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fajarhto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fajarhto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## utep saprudin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## utep saprudin

> Mungkin setelah puasa


setelah puasa boleh ..sepuluh hari setelah puasa momennya pas culing indukan sanke "pipit"...

----------


## utep saprudin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## utep saprudin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fajarhto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## utep saprudin

> jumbo sankenya om.....


70cm lebih om...koi lokal.salahsatu indukan andalan..nakannnya bagus2....

----------


## utep saprudin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## utep saprudin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## utep saprudin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## utep saprudin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## utep saprudin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fajarhto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fajarhto

> yg ini pejantannya yg dari om epoe


Yg pejantannya juga punya kumis hitler tuh no. 1 diatas, itu dikawinin dengan betina hitler juga kang.. Bakal tebel kumisnya.. apa iya yah?  teing ya kang..  :Lock1:

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

> gimana abis lebaran mau PV ke sana ngk ??


saya ma siap aja om david..asal jgn di awal bulan yak..wkwkkwkw

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

